# Obscura: Omnivium Tab Book



## Mwoit (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAJJATb9Xf0

Those riffs look solid.


----------



## Ninjahat (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice, definitely gonna ordr the tab book asap!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 2, 2012)

If you need me, I'll be burning my instruments.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 2, 2012)

Will there be a tab for the solo in "Velocity"?


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Nov 2, 2012)

Christian sez on FB that it will have all of his and Steffen's guitar parts, and the 2 guest solos.

It's like $38 US, but fuck it I'm still gonna get it.


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no idea how Christian is picking the verse riff like that and sounding so crazy tight. Need to work on my picking


----------



## MrGignac (Nov 2, 2012)

i saw them live and tried to watch as much of the playing as possible. christian plays all of that insane stuff without his middle finger. steffan and hans are crazy too. got to buy merch and chat with them too, very nice and polite guys. amazing musicians obviously


----------



## Maggai (Nov 2, 2012)

I really want that. So many tasty riffs and solos.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 2, 2012)

Not overly fond of the new album but that playthrough was awesome! How Christian plays that precise with his finger problems is crazy.


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 2, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 2, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Not overly fond of the new album but that playthrough was awesome! How Christian plays that precise with his finger problems is crazy.



What finger problems does he have?

Edit: Nevermind, looked it up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focal_dystonia


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2012)

Im not sure but he has had to take time off before and mentioned it numerous times


----------



## ascl (Nov 2, 2012)

I ordered this as soon as I saw it was available. I will struggle with probably all of it, but that doesn't matter, it will be fun to look through, and supports a great band!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 2, 2012)

The weird thing is that they wrote and recorded that album before his condition was at its worst. He still had a lot of his dexterity in his middle finger, so he wrote lots of part using it. Losing the string in your middle finger is bad enough, but having to go back and figure out how to play parts all over again is crazy. His tapping technique had to get super sharp to compensate for losing strength in that finger. It was really interesting to hear him talk about it last year.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2012)

Exactly, its pretty amazing he can play, let alone play techdeth.


----------



## shellbound (Nov 2, 2012)

I initially misread their website as RealMoFobscura.com and thought it entirely appropriate. 

Crazy shit is crazy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Exactly, its pretty amazing he can play, let alone play techdeth.



How he managed to record this with his finger problems is crazy!!


----------



## MrGignac (Nov 3, 2012)

he told us he had to learn to play quite differently, i still think he is one of the better players out there. my buddy has the whole show on his iphone, its zoomed in on the guitars constantly, lol

here's a pic of me and steffan also an amazing player


----------



## chopeth (Nov 3, 2012)

what tuning do they use?


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 4, 2012)

chopeth said:


> what tuning do they use?



I believe it's D standard on 6 strings, I assume it's A standard on 7 strings.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 4, 2012)

^ Yup


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 18, 2012)

This just arrived, and holy smokes, these parts are hard. 

Spider hands Müenzner and Kummerer.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 18, 2012)

My question is how the fuck they write stuff like that?...(I love Obscura and always ask myself that question). Their hands never stop moving for even a millisecond.

You also gotta wonder how Steffen does vocals over all that.


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 19, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> This just arrived, and holy smokes, these parts are hard.
> 
> Spider hands Müenzner and Kummerer.



Hey Mwoit, how long did it take to get to you from the time you ordered it? Just curious and thanks. Itching to get started!


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> My question is how the fuck they write stuff like that?...(I love Obscura and always ask myself that question). Their hands never stop moving for even a millisecond.
> 
> You also gotta wonder how Steffen does vocals over all that.



My guess is with vocals + guitar like that it becomes muscle memory after a while and he might be looking down at his picking hand while singing, so then he'd only have to focus on the vocal aspect


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 19, 2012)

jbrin0tk said:


> Hey Mwoit, how long did it take to get to you from the time you ordered it? Just curious and thanks. Itching to get started!



I ordered on Sunday 4th November, and it arrived last Thursday / Friday (I can't remember exactly). So about a fortnight to arrive.


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 19, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> I ordered on Sunday 4th November, and it arrived last Thursday / Friday (I can't remember exactly). So about a fortnight to arrive.



Thanks for the response. Much appreciated.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Nov 19, 2012)

jbrin0tk said:


> Hey Mwoit, how long did it take to get to you from the time you ordered it? Just curious and thanks. Itching to get started!



Hey, first of all, thanks for all your nice words! 

Sorry it is taking so long with the book, I'm running the online shop by myself all alone currently and we got 75 orders within a couple of days only for the books. Since I do it on the side and have to divide my time between teaching, band activities and other stuff, it just wasn't possible to send out all orders the same day as they came in. If you ordered in the first week, your book is definitely on the way and should arrive soon. The last ones are being sent out tomorrow morning, then the first edition of the book is gone, but the reprintings arrive in a couple of days.

Thanks a lot for picking this up, your support for the band is highly appreciated! I hope you get something positive for playing out of that book.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the answer, the tab book is great and I'll definitely learn some good riffs and practice routines from it!

One question though, the solo on Euclidean Elements with the wah doesn't seem to be listed at 2:47 in the tab book. I can find the solo at 3:02 that finishes on bar 102, but the solo at bar 84 seems to be missing? I've not looked that closely at this tab book though.


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 20, 2012)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Hey, first of all, thanks for all your nice words!
> 
> Sorry it is taking so long with the book, I'm running the online shop by myself all alone currently and we got 75 orders within a couple of days only for the books. Since I do it on the side and have to divide my time between teaching, band activities and other stuff, it just wasn't possible to send out all orders the same day as they came in. If you ordered in the first week, your book is definitely on the way and should arrive soon. The last ones are being sent out tomorrow morning, then the first edition of the book is gone, but the reprintings arrive in a couple of days.
> 
> Thanks a lot for picking this up, your support for the band is highly appreciated! I hope you get something positive for playing out of that book.




Hey Christian, thanks a lot for the response. No worries; I was just trying to gauge how long it was taking for others to get the book. I'm really excited about it! I'm not sure what week I ordered. I ordered as soon as I saw this thread pop up which, I'm assuming, was in the first week. Like I said, though, no worries. I had always hoped you guys would come out with a tab book for Omnivium and was really glad to see that you guys did. Really appreciate the response, Christian. Take care.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if the solo from Velocity is in the book? I am aware it was a guest solo but it should still be there?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Can anyone confirm if the solo from Velocity is in the book? I am aware it was a guest solo but it should still be there?



Good point. I will 1000000% get this book if that's the case. That solo is straight fire.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Can anyone confirm if the solo from Velocity is in the book? I am aware it was a guest solo but it should still be there?



Yes. It's nuts.


----------



## axeslingernumber1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I ordered the new Obscura tab book on nov 3rd. It is now Dec 28th. I would have definitely thought I would have received my book by now. I am in the USA. Did anyone else order their books around the same time as me and not yet received it?

I'm pretty bummed about the situation and am wondering if it got lost in transit. I tried contacting the email on my paypal receipt but I never heard anything back. 

Christian, if you read this message could you please P.M. me so you can let me know the status of my book? 

I would really love to receive it soon. 

Thank you

John


----------



## ascl (Dec 28, 2012)

I ordered mine on the same day, and received it ages (at least 2 weeks, probably more like 4 weeks) ago... and I'm in Australia.

Something has gone amiss! Contact them about it, I'm sure they can sort it out.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Can anyone confirm if the solo from Velocity is in the book? I am aware it was a guest solo but it should still be there?



I was wondering the same thing. I'd love to know how the dude does those rapid harmonics.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 29, 2012)

axeslingernumber1 said:


> I ordered the new Obscura tab book on nov 3rd. It is now Dec 28th. I would have definitely thought I would have received my book by now. I am in the USA. Did anyone else order their books around the same time as me and not yet received it?
> 
> I'm pretty bummed about the situation and am wondering if it got lost in transit. I tried contacting the email on my paypal receipt but I never heard anything back.
> 
> ...



Hey John. I ordered mine around the same time. Steffen told me their entire first order sold out quickly. They got the 2nd batch in November 29th. I received mine last week. I'd imagine yours should arrive soon. 





ittoa666 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I'd love to know how the dude does those rapid harmonics.



It's in there.....and it is ridiculous. LOL.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 29, 2012)

Most of the playing, if not ridiculous, is still hard for me.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 29, 2012)

offtopic: what string gauge do you guys use in your 7s for standard A tuning?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes.

It shall be mine.

I've wanted to learn the velocity solo since.....actually when I first heard it.


----------



## axeslingernumber1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> Hey John. I ordered mine around the same time. Steffen told me their entire first order sold out quickly. They got the 2nd batch in November 29th. I received mine last week. I'd imagine yours should arrive soon.



Thanks Larrikin. I hope thats the case and it will come soon. I tried to contact the address on my Paypal receipt but it bounced back to me and It was never sent. I dont know how to contact Christian directly. I was hoping he would see my post here since he said he was the one dealing with shipping the books. 

I have the first Obscura tab book and really dont want to miss out on this one. Does anyone have Christians email so I could get in touch with him directly?

Thanks


----------



## chopeth (Dec 30, 2012)

axeslingernumber1 said:


> Thanks Larrikin. I hope thats the case and it will come soon. I tried to contact the address on my Paypal receipt but it bounced back to me and It was never sent. I dont know how to contact Christian directly. I was hoping he would see my post here since he said he was the one dealing with shipping the books.
> 
> I have the first Obscura tab book and really dont want to miss out on this one. Does anyone have Christians email so I could get in touch with him directly?
> 
> Thanks



I second this, I also ordered it yesterday and it happened the same with my email.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 30, 2012)

axeslingernumber1 said:


> Thanks Larrikin. I hope thats the case and it will come soon. I tried to contact the address on my Paypal receipt but it bounced back to me and It was never sent. I dont know how to contact Christian directly. I was hoping he would see my post here since he said he was the one dealing with shipping the books.
> 
> I have the first Obscura tab book and really dont want to miss out on this one. Does anyone have Christians email so I could get in touch with him directly?
> 
> Thanks



Christian isn't the one who sends the stuff out though....at least I don't think. I've ordered things from them twice. The first time, Hannes shipped my stuff. This time, it was Steffen. You could always drop them a line on Facebook. They usually respond pretty quickly on there.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 30, 2012)

I got the Cosmogenesis tab book last week so I might have to pick this up aswell.

Does this come with the solo'd guitar tracks like the Cosmogenesis book?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Dec 30, 2012)

Is a lot of the stuff for 6 or 7 string?
Also, if I'm going to increase my rhythm playing I should get this book.


----------



## Nile (Dec 30, 2012)

That tapping in the video is fucking insane.

Wish I could get it, just can't afford it.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 30, 2012)

I ordered mine on Nov 7th and still havent received it. I posted on their FB about it and was told to email the Obscura store.
[email protected]
Steffen replied and told me that 30 days is common for shippi g tot he USA... customs, shit gets lost, etc. He told me to wait a week and if it STILL hadnt showed up that he would send me another one.

For those of you who dont have yours, you might want to do the same.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jan 2, 2013)

Got mine today


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Is a lot of the stuff for 6 or 7 string?
> Also, if I'm going to increase my rhythm playing I should get this book.




It's kinda half and half. The majority of the rhythms are on 7s. All of Christian's solos on written on his 6 in standard tuning.


----------



## axeslingernumber1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cool. 

I sent an email to the address you gave me and I heard back. They said they sent me another copy out and it should be here in a few days. I am really looking forward to it! 

What do you think of the book?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jan 2, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> It's kinda half and half. The majority of the rhythms are on 7s. All of Christian's solos on written on his 6 in standard tuning.


hmmm, drop tunings? 
I only play 6's with standard tunings


----------



## abandonist (Jan 3, 2013)

Does this have bass in it?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Krigloch the Furious said:


> hmmm, drop tunings?
> I only play 6's with standard tunings



All of the rhythms are in D standard on 6s or A standard on 7s. The solos are a mix of mostly E standard on Christian's 6. I think the only solo in A standard is the crazy ass Velocity solo.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 4, 2013)

Bass?

I see not. I signed the petition.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 4, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> All of the rhythms are in D standard on 6s or A standard on 7s. The solos are a mix of mostly E standard on Christian's 6. I think the only solo in A standard is the crazy ass Velocity solo.



You sure the solos are in E? That seems really odd. He would have to learn all his solos again in D for playing live if he tuned his Jem to E. In the Cosmogenesis tab book they are all in D.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 4, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> You sure the solos are in E? That seems really odd. He would have to learn all his solos again in D for playing live if he tuned his Jem to E. In the Cosmogenesis tab book they are all in D.



Yeah. I was thrown off at first too. I think he records all of his solos with his JEM in standard tuning. However, I remembered that he had to relearn absolutely everything again once his left hand issues popped up. If I can learn how to play everything again using only three fingers, then moving everything down two frets probably isn't difficult for him. LOL.


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 4, 2013)

pretty amazing band , those guitars seems hard to play


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys. First post and happy to be part of a new forum.  

I've been following this thread because I ordered the Omnivium guitar tablature book, also, and was worried about the book being lost in transit. I ordered my book on 11-8-2012 and received it on 1-12-2013. That's 2 months and 8 days. I didn't care about the long wait as it was more of me worrying about the book being lost in transit. There are several factors for the long delivery times. 1. When the band shipped the book out. 2. The amount of time the German shipping services took/takes to deliver it to the U.S. postal services. 3. The amount of time it took/takes for the U.S. postal services to finally deliver it to the individual. According to the shipping box, the package for my book left Germany on 11-27-2012 and I received it a month and 1 week later. A note to forum members who may want to purchase the tab book. Get a tracking number for your package. At least you know then that your book is not lost. 

As far as who runs the Obscura shop and in charge of shipping, Sabrina Ventura is in charge of that department. I believe she is the wife of Vic Ventura. I'm not sure of this as I'm only basing my assumption on their last names. She is a very, very helpful person. She helped me with info about my order.

As far as the book, I could not be more pleased ,though, just looking at the pages makes my fingers hurt. Definately worth the money and the wait. Huge thanks to Obscura for making amazing music, releasing the book and for Sabrina V. for helping me with my order.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 14, 2013)

Unusual. I ordered from them and got my stuff in about 7 days.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 14, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey guys. First post and happy to be part of a new forum.
> 
> I've been following this thread because I ordered the Omnivium guitar tablature book, also, and was worried about the book being lost in transit. I ordered my book on 11-8-2012 and received it on 1-12-2013. That's 2 months and 8 days.





abandonist said:


> Unusual. I ordered from them and got my stuff in about 7 days.



They sold out pretty quickly according to Chris, so some people had to wait for new books to be printed.
When that isn't the case, the books got to their destinations pretty quickly.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Jan 14, 2013)

I know this may come across as an unashamed request, but could someone upload a .pdf of the solo in "velocity"? I would love to give it a try.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 15, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I know this may come across as an unashamed request,



Yes, it is.
Oder, ja, genau, gut gemacht.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Jan 15, 2013)

I won't buy a book just for some measures, man...


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I won't buy a book just for some measures, man...



I don't know if I can think of anything much ruder than asking basically for a few pirated pages of a book in a thread in which the author of said book is also posting.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 15, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I won't buy a book just for some measures, man...



No... you just want to steal someone else's intellectual property. The band is selling this as a product. Buy it or figure it out for yourself.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm I think I might as well buy the book just to learn "Prismal Dawn". I love that tune. I am sorry for posting that.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 15, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I know this may come across as an unashamed request, but could someone upload a .pdf of the solo in "velocity"? I would love to give it a try.



You can get the tabs here:
Obscura


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 15, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Hmm I think I might as well buy the book just to learn "Prismal Dawn". I love that tune. I am sorry for posting that.



It's an amazing book. IMHO, this is just not a tablature book for a great album but a learning tool for guitar players who want to learn different techniques and styles.


----------



## IrvOnly (Aug 8, 2013)

Is someone from this forum selling this tab book? I want it so bad but it is out of stock in obscura's website


----------



## Ian76 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll pay US$100 or more for a copy of this book. Anyone interested?


----------



## chopeth (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not very happy with this book. I started to learn Vortex Omnivium, after a while I watched the video and there is no tapping part tabbed! Then I tried Septuagint and after the mellow part, I found out the stretch my fingers had to take was ridiculous. I cheched it watching live videos and my suspicion were right. It's tabbed wrong! Why didn't they even do it right on the first song? The music is hard enough to deceive we fans and the book is so expensive there shouldn't be any mistakes (in case they are mistakes). I gave up the book completely because I don't trust any page of it anymore. Why would they do that? I feel cheated.


----------



## Necropitated (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think that it's tabbed "wrong". It was tabbed by Obscura. Well, either it was tabbed before the album was recorded and they changed some stuff afterwards for live-playability or it was changed for christian, because of his disorder. But it's a quality tab book tabbed by the band, so you wan't get anything better. Maybe christian can tell us about the differences.

So, now to my question: The solos are played on E-standard. How does christian play that live? Sadly, I never saw obscura live


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 26, 2013)

A lot of artists change how they play some parts live because it was to hard to play standing up or in a live context. 

Download a program to slow the song down and pitch it to the left. Then listen along to see if its all correct. If its not then shoot Christian Muenzner a message on facebook and he should be able to help.



Necropitated said:


> So, now to my question: The solos are played on E-standard. How does christian play that live? Sadly, I never saw obscura live



I still can't wrap my head around that. He played all the new material in D live so that would have meant transposing his solos down 2 frets

They are awesome live! Check them out on the "Death" tour across Europe.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 26, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I still can't wrap my head around that. He played all the new material in D live so that would have meant transposing his solos down 2 frets



He's just *that * good! 
nah, i dunno


----------



## Nick4764 (Oct 28, 2013)

I can agree with this, I love the tabbook but it does pisses me off that there are alot of parts that are tabbed wrong, and they are tabbed wrong. An example of this was the verse riff harmony in Septuagint, which had parts requiring you to stretch from the 5th to the 14th fret, which is pretty much impossible, and this isn't the only example of riffs that are written in ways that are impossible to play, for anyone. Not to mention that the tapping riffs in Vortex Omnivium and A Transcendental Serenade are tabbed wrong as well. Considering that Omnivium was out for about a year I wish they would've taken the consideration to iron out the flaws that are present.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick4764 said:


> I can agree with this, I love the tabbook but it does pisses me off that there are alot of parts that are tabbed wrong, and they are tabbed wrong. An example of this was the verse riff harmony in Septuagint, which had parts requiring you to stretch from the 5th to the 14th fret, which is pretty much impossible, and this isn't the only example of riffs that are written in ways that are impossible to play, for anyone. Not to mention that the tapping riffs in Vortex Omnivium and A Transcendental Serenade are tabbed wrong as well. Considering that Omnivium was out for about a year I wish they would've taken the consideration to iron out the flaws that are present.



Did you find any other mistakes? If so, please list them. I'm writing to Steffen Kummerer in case they can help us out.


----------



## Basti (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't know if you went over this or not, but Christian Muenzner has an issue with his left hand which practically impedes the use of his middle finger. He said himself that he's played parts differently from how he wrote them because of it - like substituting sweeps for taps - so it could be that.
Sorry if it's been said already, I haven't been through the thread.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Nov 8, 2013)

I also noticed the errors in the tab book. Just impossible/and or very odd stretches and stuff. 1 fret to 8th fret, etc.

What really boggled my mind is what the hell that 2nd "solo" tab is in A Transcendental Serenade? I mean the sweep solo Christian does is already tabbed in the song, then at the end of the tab there is a page for another solo which doesn't actually appear in the song. Anyone know wtf is going on there?


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 9, 2013)

chopeth said:


> Did you find any other mistakes? If so, please list them. I'm writing to Steffen Kummerer in case they can help us out.



There are some notes in the tab book that Steffen doesn't play in the Youtube video they made for "Vortex Omnivium". Another is that they did not tab Tommy Talamanca's (Sadist) guest solo on "Euclidean elements".

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...uitar-tablature-book-owners.html?#post3519625


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 9, 2013)

CreptorStatus said:


> What really boggled my mind is what the hell that 2nd "solo" tab is in A Transcendental Serenade? I mean the sweep solo Christian does is already tabbed in the song, then at the end of the tab there is a page for another solo which doesn't actually appear in the song. Anyone know wtf is going on there?


 
I noticed that one too. I thought, and this is just my assumption/guess, that the 2nd solo is multilayered over the solo that is played on page 183-184. If you notice, the 2nd solo is 8 bars long, which is the same amount the solo on page 183-184 has. Again, just my assumption/guess.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 9, 2013)

And what about those damn chords. Chords are from "A transcendental serenade", page 172, bar 64.

D 7 
A 8
F 11
C 9
G 7
D
A

D 6
A 6
F 6
C 10
G 8 
D 6
A

D 3
A 3
F 3 
C 7
G 5
D 3
A


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 9, 2013)

^ Allan Holdsworth stepped in for those bits.


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 9, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> And what about those damn chords. Chords are from "A transcendental serenade", page 172, bar 64.
> 
> D 7
> A 8
> ...




E minor (add 9th), Bb minor (add 9th) and G minor (add 9th) respectively.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I agree that this tabbook is a disaster. I only tabbed my solos for the songs, so you can be sure those are tabbed 100% the way I played them. That "solo" that is tabbed in Transcendental was actually a piano part in the pre-production, which was kicked out afterwards, I have no clue why it ended up in the book. I sent Steffen the tapping riffs in Vortex and Transcendental tabbed out correctly, but for some reason, he just used the pre production files with the sometimes impossible fingerings (which were changed when recording, sometimes Hannes writes riffs and just writes the notes that need to sound, and we think of our own fingerings when recording) which is why I insisted that the book is not being sold anymore. When I noticed all those errors, the first 2 editions of the book were already sold. This was all very unprofessional and pissed me off a great deal, it did a great harm to the image of the band as it makes us look like complete guitar noobs to the fans, and I feel like ripping people off. All I can do is to apologize about the book.

About live, it is true I recorded some solos in standard tuning, because I think a regular 6 string sounds best in that tuning. Since I sometimes used the 24th fret, I simply change some licks when playing the leads live, I like to improvise a bit here and there anyway. Some parts I needed to change anyway, as I can't perform everything exactly the same anymore since my dystonia has gotten a bit worse since then.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 9, 2013)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Hey guys! I agree that this tabbook is a disaster. I only tabbed my solos for the songs, so you can be sure those are tabbed 100% the way I played them. That "solo" that is tabbed in Transcendental was actually a piano part in the pre-production, which was kicked out afterwards, I have no clue why it ended up in the book. I sent Steffen the tapping riffs in Vortex and Transcendental tabbed out correctly, but for some reason, he just used the pre production files with the sometimes impossible fingerings (which were changed when recording, sometimes Hannes writes riffs and just writes the notes that need to sound, and we think of our own fingerings when recording) which is why I insisted that the book is not being sold anymore. When I noticed all those errors, the first 2 editions of the book were already sold. This was all very unprofessional and pissed me off a great deal, it did a great harm to the image of the band as it makes us look like complete guitar noobs to the fans, and I feel like ripping people off. All I can do is to apologize about the book.
> 
> About live, it is true I recorded some solos in standard tuning, because I think a regular 6 string sounds best in that tuning. Since I sometimes used the 24th fret, I simply change some licks when playing the leads live, I like to improvise a bit here and there anyway. Some parts I needed to change anyway, as I can't perform everything exactly the same anymore since my dystonia has gotten a bit worse since then.



It could be great that you apologize by sending we customers and fans a corrigendum. Your fans will understand and forgive anything because we love your music and trust your good will. I was very upset when I bought the book and wrote to Steffen. He told me he spent a lot of time doing his best to make a wonderful book for his fans and excused himself saying the notes are right. I didn't buy the book because of the notation because I can only read tabs. After getting a headache trying to play the songs I watched the songs live and felt utterly betrayed when I noticed I was wasting my time with it. Steffen said he wouldn't mind tabbing the wrong parts for me or sending me a pdf the day after and I agreed immediately. I answered I'd be happy with that, I'd like to have the pdf to print and add to the book, so I meticulously sent him a full list of all the parts not tabbed correctly. I didn't have a reply and it's been 3 weeks since. I guess he thought about it and concluded not to bother himself doing such an effort. That's why I'm very disappointed, I regret buying it, and finally abandoned the book completely.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Nov 9, 2013)

chopeth said:


> It could be great that you apologize by sending we customers and fans a corrigendum. Your fans will understand and forgive anything because we love your music and trust your good will. I was very upset when I bought the book and wrote to Steffen. He told me he spent a lot of time doing his best to make a wonderful book for his fans and excused himself saying the notes are right. I didn't buy the book because of the notation because I can only read tabs. After getting a headache trying to play the songs I watched the songs live and felt utterly betrayed when I noticed I was wasting my time with it. Steffen said he wouldn't mind tabbing the wrong parts for me or sending me a pdf the day after and I agreed immediately. I answered I'd be happy with that, I'd like to have the pdf to print and add to the book, so I meticulously sent him a full list of all the parts not tabbed correctly. I didn't have a reply and it's been 3 weeks since. I guess he thought about it and concluded not to bother himself doing such an effort. That's why I'm very disappointed, I regret buying it, and finally abandoned the book completely.



You're right about that. I will discuss that with him, and we can send correct PDF's to the people who bought it, that is the least we can do. I found mistakes in Septuagint, Vortex Omnivium, Transcendental Serrenade and Aevum. Let me know if you found some in the other songs. We will be on tour the next 3 weeks, but after that we shall work that out. I totally understand that you are upset, I would be too. I actually found out after I met a student of mine at a concert where he told me how pissed he was, when I saw the mistakes, I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 9, 2013)

The mistakes have pretty much given me no incentive to use the book and now it just sits as a big paper weight.


----------



## Basti (Nov 10, 2013)

Christian Muenzner said:


> You're right about that. I will discuss that with him, and we can send correct PDF's to the people who bought it, that is the least we can do. I found mistakes in Septuagint, Vortex Omnivium, Transcendental Serrenade and Aevum. Let me know if you found some in the other songs. We will be on tour the next 3 weeks, but after that we shall work that out. I totally understand that you are upset, I would be too. I actually found out after I met a student of mine at a concert where he told me how pissed he was, when I saw the mistakes, I couldn't believe my eyes.



Personally it doesn't sound like a major issue if all the notes are right, it would require a bit of mental exercise is all. Then again i haven't seen it for myself yet, will it be sold again with the corrections?


----------



## Workhorse (Nov 17, 2013)

I was actually looking for this for sale, can't find it on the Obscura site. Shame, I hope they resell these with all the correct tabs in them.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 30, 2013)

To any of you guys that have the Cosmogenesis tab book, does that one also have mistakes like the Omnivium one or is it really accurate?


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> To any of you guys that have the Cosmogenesis tab book, does that one also have mistakes like the Omnivium one or is it really accurate?



I have the Cosmogenesis tab book and it looks correct. As with all tab books that I purchase, I listen to the whole album and look at the tab book at the same time, just to get a vibe for the song and also, look for mistakes. If there are any mistakes, I have not found them.

If you are thinking about getting the book, get it. You won't be disappointed. That one song, "Universe momentum". Holy s__t. What a handful.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks man, that's why I asked. Wish me luck!


----------



## CreptorStatus (Dec 1, 2013)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Hey guys! I agree that this tabbook is a disaster. I only tabbed my solos for the songs, so you can be sure those are tabbed 100% the way I played them. That "solo" that is tabbed in Transcendental was actually a piano part in the pre-production, which was kicked out afterwards, I have no clue why it ended up in the book. I sent Steffen the tapping riffs in Vortex and Transcendental tabbed out correctly, but for some reason, he just used the pre production files with the sometimes impossible fingerings (which were changed when recording, sometimes Hannes writes riffs and just writes the notes that need to sound, and we think of our own fingerings when recording) which is why I insisted that the book is not being sold anymore. When I noticed all those errors, the first 2 editions of the book were already sold. This was all very unprofessional and pissed me off a great deal, it did a great harm to the image of the band as it makes us look like complete guitar noobs to the fans, and I feel like ripping people off. All I can do is to apologize about the book.
> 
> About live, it is true I recorded some solos in standard tuning, because I think a regular 6 string sounds best in that tuning. Since I sometimes used the 24th fret, I simply change some licks when playing the leads live, I like to improvise a bit here and there anyway. Some parts I needed to change anyway, as I can't perform everything exactly the same anymore since my dystonia has gotten a bit worse since then.



Hey man, props for responding to this thread. Honestly I wasnt mad about the tab book at all I just thought some of the fingerings were a bit bizarre.

Love your band and your solo stuff (release tabs for Time Warp!), can't wait for the new stuff.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Dec 1, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> And what about those damn chords. Chords are from "A transcendental serenade", page 172, bar 64.
> 
> D 7
> A 8
> ...



Great chords, fairly easy to play if you ask me though..


----------



## chopeth (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope the fix the problem with Omnivium Tab book now they have finished their Death tour.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi everybody!

Christian Muezner said Obscura would remedy the tabs inaccuracies after their Death gig. You may check it here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/216825-obscura-omnivium-tab-book-4.html#post3825748


Does anyone know if it is finished? I know that some 7string users are proficient reading notation, and they don't care, but there must be a lot of customers here that only read tabs (as is my case) and I would like to have the proper tabs to make a good use of their book. any news?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 11, 2013)

He's only just finished touring so my guess it will be another month or two yet before he could correct all the tabs. Send him a message on Facebook after the holidays asking how the new tabs are coming along.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 11, 2013)

Yea I would wait a few months. I find it a little difficult some glaring errors slipped like that, but oh well - hopefully they learned a thing or two.


----------



## holy ghost (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel like if I saw this tab book I'd have to start taking showers crying and wearing cutoff shorts....


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 11, 2013)

Yea I saw the tabs from the cosmogenesis record and those were pretty tough to play, need at least a few more months to really grasp some of the songs. 

Omnivium is a few levels above that, so its pretty much insane and needs huge dedication.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 11, 2014)

I've been talking to Christian Muezner and he said he is going to ammend the wrong tabs in their book soon. Those of you who have it know there are several parts in Septuagint, Vortex Omnivium, a trascendental serenade that are not right in their tab positions, forming bizarre stretchings. Maybe some owners don't care for this because they can read music, but that's not the case with the vast majority, imo. Anyway, here is the picture I sent Christian just as a half-joke politely asking him to do it. He is very busy with his second solo album, new Obscura... but he promised he'd do it as soon as possible. He said I should inform the sevenstring guys in case you are interested and that I'll do.


----------



## McFangsworth (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey, that's great! I never had a chance to pick up the first edition of the book so this is just sweet news for me. Really nice of Chrstian to make a corrected version too.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 11, 2014)

He told here on these boards some times ago as well.
He was upset and disheartened that one of their products shipped half-assed.
He took the correction thing really at heart.
Chris is one of the best, kindest and down to heart guys in the biz, not to mention his insane skills.
The correction might take some time but it will arrive without any shadow of doubt.


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 11, 2014)

I would love to buy that tablature book.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 11, 2014)

I still don't understand what went wrong with that one. I have the Cosmogenesis book and it's excellent. Did he not tab it himself this time (or both times, with different personnel)? 

Anyway, it's cool that he's going back to fix it. My impression of Muenzner has always been positive (though granted all I have is what he posts here). I trust we will make good on his promise.


----------



## fatalfable (Apr 12, 2014)

TheHandOfStone said:


> I still don't understand what went wrong with that one. I have the Cosmogenesis book and it's excellent. Did he not tab it himself this time (or both times, with different personnel)?



A lot of bands dont do their own tab books even though they officially relase and endorse them as "correct" it can be really annoying at times. Dethklok is a recent example i can think of. Brendon small doesnt tab them himself. They hire someone to tab them out by ear. I dont have a problem with bands doing that and im also not claiming obscura didnt tab it themselves. I just wish that, after whoever completes the tabs, the person who actually wrote the music would check them for %100 accuracy. Anything less and i might as well use tabs from some random tab site.

Having said all that, its awesome that the problem is being worked on and obscura rules.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Apr 12, 2014)

McFangsworth said:


> Hey, that's great! I never had a chance to pick up the first edition of the book so this is just sweet news for me. Really nice of Chrstian to make a corrected version too.



I'm in this position as well.

I remember talking with him for around 30 seconds before he went on stage for Obscura's Omnivium European tour. Incredibly cool guy.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, as far as I understood the guys from Obscura from their video interviews, write down their own stuff in Guitar Pro to share the riffs, ideas, etc...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz7Xg_D8pzY
Probably they use standard notion and not tabs, and guitar pro tabbed it automatically like donkey ass.
Also, it should be of mention that Chris had to change the fingering on loads of his part because of his mid finger problem, so loads of sweeps have been turned into tapped arpeggios.
Hope this help clearing a bit of confusion


----------



## chopeth (Apr 12, 2014)

You probably understand everything after reading this, half a year has passed but I keep faith in such great guys:



Christian Muenzner said:


> Hey guys! I agree that this tabbook is a disaster. I only tabbed my solos for the songs, so you can be sure those are tabbed 100% the way I played them. That "solo" that is tabbed in Transcendental was actually a piano part in the pre-production, which was kicked out afterwards, I have no clue why it ended up in the book. I sent Steffen the tapping riffs in Vortex and Transcendental tabbed out correctly, but for some reason, he just used the pre production files with the sometimes impossible fingerings (which were changed when recording, sometimes Hannes writes riffs and just writes the notes that need to sound, and we think of our own fingerings when recording) which is why I insisted that the book is not being sold anymore. When I noticed all those errors, the first 2 editions of the book were already sold. This was all very unprofessional and pissed me off a great deal, it did a great harm to the image of the band as it makes us look like complete guitar noobs to the fans, and I feel like ripping people off. All I can do is to apologize about the book.
> 
> About live, it is true I recorded some solos in standard tuning, because I think a regular 6 string sounds best in that tuning. Since I sometimes used the 24th fret, I simply change some licks when playing the leads live, I like to improvise a bit here and there anyway. Some parts I needed to change anyway, as I can't perform everything exactly the same anymore since my dystonia has gotten a bit worse since then.





chopeth said:


> It could be great that you apologize by sending we customers and fans a corrigendum. Your fans will understand and forgive anything because we love your music and trust your good will. I was very upset when I bought the book and wrote to Steffen. He told me he spent a lot of time doing his best to make a wonderful book for his fans and excused himself saying the notes are right. I didn't buy the book because of the notation because I can only read tabs. After getting a headache trying to play the songs I watched the songs live and felt utterly betrayed when I noticed I was wasting my time with it. Steffen said he wouldn't mind tabbing the wrong parts for me or sending me a pdf the day after and I agreed immediately. I answered I'd be happy with that, I'd like to have the pdf to print and add to the book, so I meticulously sent him a full list of all the parts not tabbed correctly. I didn't have a reply and it's been 3 weeks since. I guess he thought about it and concluded not to bother himself doing such an effort. That's why I'm very disappointed, I regret buying it, and finally abandoned the book completely.





Christian Muenzner said:


> You're right about that. I will discuss that with him, and we can send correct PDF's to the people who bought it, that is the least we can do. I found mistakes in Septuagint, Vortex Omnivium, Transcendental Serrenade and Aevum. Let me know if you found some in the other songs. We will be on tour the next 3 weeks, but after that we shall work that out. I totally understand that you are upset, I would be too. I actually found out after I met a student of mine at a concert where he told me how pissed he was, when I saw the mistakes, I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 13, 2014)

Relocated


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 14, 2014)

I still want to buy that booklet however!


----------



## jnbek (May 15, 2014)

Where can I find printed versions of this book? I've looked on Amazon and on their website but alas, no results to be found... I'd really really love to buy this tab book....

Edit: I see why I can't find the tab book anymore.... I guess I should read more of the thread before sticking my foot in my mouth  I hope a fixed edition gets released, I'd be all over it like ants on sugar.


----------



## jnbek (May 15, 2014)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Hey guys! I agree that this tabbook is a disaster. I only tabbed my solos for the songs, so you can be sure those are tabbed 100% the way I played them. That "solo" that is tabbed in Transcendental was actually a piano part in the pre-production, which was kicked out afterwards, I have no clue why it ended up in the book. I sent Steffen the tapping riffs in Vortex and Transcendental tabbed out correctly, but for some reason, he just used the pre production files with the sometimes impossible fingerings (which were changed when recording, sometimes Hannes writes riffs and just writes the notes that need to sound, and we think of our own fingerings when recording) which is why I insisted that the book is not being sold anymore. When I noticed all those errors, the first 2 editions of the book were already sold. This was all very unprofessional and pissed me off a great deal, it did a great harm to the image of the band as it makes us look like complete guitar noobs to the fans, and I feel like ripping people off. All I can do is to apologize about the book.
> 
> About live, it is true I recorded some solos in standard tuning, because I think a regular 6 string sounds best in that tuning. Since I sometimes used the 24th fret, I simply change some licks when playing the leads live, I like to improvise a bit here and there anyway. Some parts I needed to change anyway, as I can't perform everything exactly the same anymore since my dystonia has gotten a bit worse since then.



I disagree that any mistakes in the tab book make you look like guitar n00bs.... Anyone who listens to your playing can eliminate that thought in the first measure of any song. You all are awesome musicians, and the fact to me that you have refused to let your disability compromise your musical expression; inspires me and just skyrockets my respect for you and the entire band... I look forward to hearing anything and everything each of you have to offer.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 2, 2015)

Uber bump but I got my corrected physical copy of the Omnivium tab book.

Left is the old one, right is the corrected one with a ring binder.






Cheers to Steffen for issuing these!


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> Uber bump but I got my corrected physical copy of the Omnivium tab book. Cheers to Steffen for issuing these!



Spiral bound!!!  I'm still waiting for my copy to arrive. Probably be awhile till I get mine cause I live the U.S.

Mwoit, where did you get the Obscura pick.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 2, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Spiral bound!!!  I'm still waiting for my copy to arrive. Probably be awhile till I get mine cause I live the U.S.
> 
> Mwoit, where did you get the Obscura pick.



It actually came with the tab book so I literally just got it today.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## octatoan (Apr 8, 2015)

Send me the old one. 

No, actually, where can I get these?


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 8, 2015)

octatoan said:


> No, actually, where can I get these?



The original book (left) from 2013 is discontinued. Christian Muenzner stopped selling them when he started reading about errors that were in the book on this forum. The book on the right is the reprinted/corrected version. Steffen Kummerer sent these to the owners of the original 2013 book. 

I have no clue as to if you can purchase a physical reprinted/corrected book because I don't know how Steffen runs things. I honestly don't see why you couldn't with maybe the fact that Steffen only printed enough copies for the owners of the original 2013 book.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 8, 2015)

Steffen told me they plan to publish a new book with songs from their first three albums, I think it's a great idea for those who don't own any of them, though I'd love to have the first Cosmogenesis one which I think is out of stock. Anyway, he also said they'd publish the tab book from the incoming album too. Sweet news


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 10, 2015)

chopeth said:


> Anyway, he also said they'd publish the tab book from the incoming album too. Sweet news



Is it because fans were asking for it or that the sales for the Cosmogenesis and Omnivium books were successful that Steffen thought that they might as well just print it?


----------



## chopeth (Apr 10, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Is it because fans were asking for it or that the sales for the Cosmogenesis and Omnivium books were successful that Steffen thought that they might as well just print it?



I'd found that too much to ask. I'm happy enough with him answering us about their future projects. But If you ask me, it's obvious the books sold well, as long as they are out of stock. Anyway the first editions (I mean omnivium) should be expensive to print, I don't know whether Obscura got a lot of money from that, so maybe they consider printing the next books in a more affordable design. That would be great if it also lowers the price for us customers.


----------



## Fountainhead (Apr 11, 2015)

chopeth said:


> Anyway, he also said they'd publish the tab book from the incoming album too. Sweet news



I can confirm that.


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 11, 2015)

Fountainhead, 

Will you be posting a NGD here for your new signature 7 string? I really can't wait to hear it!!


----------



## Fountainhead (Apr 11, 2015)

> Will you be posting a NGD here for your new signature 7 string? I really can't wait to hear it!!


 NGD, meaning "new guitar demo"?  Well, I can´t wait to hear (and play) it either, but it´s unlikely I´ll have time to make some web-content in the next couple of weeks. I´ll be getting back off tour on the 21st, which means that I´ll have not much more than a week befor we start tracking guitars for the new Obscura record, so demoing the guitar will have to wait until the record is done. Also, the new guitar hasn´t even arrived yet (it´s build in switzerland)... oh boy, what have I been getting myself into haha


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 12, 2015)

Fountainhead said:


> NGD, meaning "new guitar demo"?  Well, I can´t wait to hear (and play) it either, but it´s unlikely I´ll have time to make some web-content in the next couple of weeks. I´ll be getting back off tour on the 21st, which means that I´ll have not much more than a week befor we start tracking guitars for the new Obscura record, so demoing the guitar will have to wait until the record is done. Also, the new guitar hasn´t even arrived yet (it´s build in switzerland)... oh boy, what have I been getting myself into haha



NGD = New Guitar Day!

Basically just a few pictures, a list of specs and stuff. Nothing involving recording or extensive work at all


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 14, 2015)

Got my book yesterday. 

The 2012 Obscura concert poster signed by Steffen Kummerer is freaking awesome. I'm definately going to buy a frame to put the poster in. Steffen is the man!!!



Chopeth and Mwoit, I know you guys have copies of the reprinted books. Are those 2 cards that were in the package, the Obscura logo and group shot, stickers???


----------



## chopeth (Apr 15, 2015)

Two cards? what cards? I "only" got the book, poster and a pick


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 15, 2015)

chopeth said:


> Two cards? what cards? I "only" got the book, poster and a pick



There is 1 business card and 2 stickers (which I thought were cards) that were in the package that I got.

1 business card for Linus Klausenitze. This is for individuals who may want his bass work for albums, single songs, EP's, etc, etc, etc. Linus is a session bassist for hire so it only made sense he has his own business card to hand out.

2 cards which I believe are stickers. One is the new line up shot of the band standing in the desert and the other is the silver Obscura logo on black.

The stickers look like these. 

There is a Obscura logo under the band members on this sticker.







The sticker below in not that big but roughly the same size as the one (group shot) above.






I didn't know these were in the package until I actually looked inside of it. Anyways, I believe these 2 are stickers. I have a bad habit in which if I think something is a sticker, I will try and peel the backing off to see if it is indeed a sticker. I was actually thinking of putting the "Obscura logo" sticker on one of my guitars.


----------



## shredmatters (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## shredmatters (Nov 4, 2018)

finally available again!


----------

